# Tuned up! 2.0



## jbone21 (Feb 2, 2017)

On this post I would like to discuss a few items in which to bring while getting Tuned Up!

1. Ski/snowboard
2. Work bench/work area
3. Waxing kit(includes a wax stick, iron, and edger)
3. 12-24 beers (depending on you skill level)
4. Bacon twists
5. Any and all herbal remedies you can get 
6. ALWAYS be safe out there,  constant safety meetings are recommended


----------

